# help please



## chump (May 15, 2011)

How do i leave my wife?
We have been together 9 years but I'm bored and have found someone else


----------



## AvaTara539 (Apr 10, 2011)

Why didn't you see a marriage counselor when you started having problems instead of cheating? I guess if you don't have the courtesy and respect for your wife to even be willing to work on your marital problems before you had an affair and are at the stage where you are actually planning to leave her for this other woman, just tell her outright, pack your **** and go.


----------



## sadsuzy (May 15, 2011)

Agreed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

chump,

Don't know what your marital life is like but nobody deserves to be cheated on.

Furthermore Karma is a bit** and tomorrow you may be on the receiving end of betrayal -what she does with you she can do to you.

Your actions shame all of us men who value honesty and integrity in our relationships with women.


----------



## VLR (May 15, 2011)

Chump,
I don't get it. Why the question of "How?" What are you looking for?

a) A way to feel good about cheating since your exit was well executed?
b) A dramatic exit that says "Gotcha!"
c) A way to minimize her ability to take you to the cleaners in divorce court?
d) None of the above


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

chump said:


> How do i leave my wife?
> We have been together 9 years but I'm bored and have found someone else


File for divorce and leave.

Yes, it really is that simple.


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

What a maroon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

